# (Tabletop) Looking to get an Ironclaw group together.



## EnderRydel (Oct 11, 2017)

Greetings fellow furries and tabletop nerds. I'm posting today in hopes of finding people who are familiar with the tabletop game Ironclaw and might be interested in getting an online group together to play, probably using both Discord and roll20 as a means to do so. For those of you who aren't familiar with Ironclaw, it's basically a "furry" version of Dungeons and Dragons set in a low-fantasy type world where all of the races/species are anthropomorphic animals. Those of you who wish to learn more can do so on the game publishers website here:
Ironclaw – Sanguine Games

Given I can gather enough people who are interested, the games would probably run on either Wednesday or Thursday evenings as those are the days I am free from work. I am also on the lookout for experienced GMs who could help me launch and moderate these sessions. If push comes to shove I am familiar enough with the basic game mechanics that I could PROBABLY GM a campaign on my own, though I will admit my knowledge on the game's deeper lore is a bit lacking.

If anyone is interested please feel free to either post here or contact me on Telegram (EnderRydel) or Discord (EnderRydel #4914).


----------



## Kazee (Dec 26, 2017)

If you're still looking to set up a game... I'm game~


----------

